# Simms Paclite or Patagonia Rain Shadow Jacket?



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Shopping for a lightweight packable boat jacket and I've narrowed my search to either the Simms or Patagonia. Does anyone have any personal experience with either good or bad?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I would go with Simms Paclite... or wait till the 2011 version comes out its even lighter. The new jacket made improvements on an already great product. Or you could try the Simms In-Vest Rain Jacket. No personal experience with that one but I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I am leaning toward the Simms, glad to know about the new model. May need to wait till spring!


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the Simms. Excellent rain gear, it is definitely worth the money.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Simms too!


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Man, I have to get my hands on a quality rain jacket, I have one I bought at walmart and it keeps me dry for about 30 minutes.

How much do these Simms/Patagonia jackets go for?

Felipe.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Cool, I'm thinking the Simms also. 

Simms Paclite retail is $249


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

To be sure Simms and Patagonia make a quality product.  You get what you pay for.  I might suggest you look into some of the Dry Plus products that Cabelas has made for them.  I have been using a light weight packable for close to ten years and it is finally staring to leak.  I'm going to replace it with the camo version when I see it on sale again for around $60.  Not putting down either of the jackets you mentioned, but it I can get close to ten years out of a $60 jacket, then I can get about 40 years worth of rain gear for the price of one of those two.  I'm still using the waders I bought at the same time made from the same material, though they only get used hard for a week a year and then put away again.  The jacket gets used more.   My only complaint about the jacket is that is is BRIGHT blue, that what was available when I needed/bought it (Camo is now available). Food for thought.

Swamp


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm with you on the price, might take a peek at Cabelas too. Thanks, Maurice


----------

